# My decision to use HVAC over PVC for Dust Collection material



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

When it comes time to buy a Dust Collector, one must think of what material to be used for ducting. Lots of pro's and con's for HVAC vs PVC. I wanted to share my opinion of why I went HVAC this past week:

1.) All of my HVAC pieces are 26 gauge, not the thinner flimsier 28 or 30 gauge you find at box stores.
2.) I bought all my pieces through a local HVAC distributor. I work on their phone system and do the computer cabling, so was able to get everything at cost, not retail. Example: 6"x6"x6" wye and 5 feet of 6" snap duct cost me under $10 a piece. This was a major deciding factor in going HVAC instead of PVC.
3.) I did have to buy cutting shears, dimple/crease making tool to make female ends, pop rivets and gun, HVAC tape (similar to duct tape), and a 1/2 gallon of grey sealing goop stuff.
4.) HVAC is MUCH MUCH lighter to handle and hang than PVC.
5.) I did not use gloves while cutting and handling this metal. My cuts on the hands can attest to that 
6.) You can mix spiral and snap duct. The spiral duct is slightly smaller by a hair.
7.) If I wanted to really save $$$, I could of easily went dumpster diving at construction sites to get a majority of pieces.
8.) I am sure, it has taken 4x's labor & time to assemble HVAC ducting than PVC: cutting, joining pieces, pop rivets, sealing each joint.
9.) There are those that say modifying your duct system in the future is a pain with HVAC, than PVC. I say, not at all now that I know what I am doing and how to go about it.
10.) no static electric shock by touching the ducting


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice job.
It always helps when you can get anything at a contractor dealer. Makes the prices go down significantly.

What's the hp on your dust collector? Have you done any cfm tests yet on the system?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"10.) no static electric shock by touching the ducting ."

Ding,Ding,Ding ! *THERE's *your answer !


----------

